# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  RANONG, nicht nur Regen!

## Siamfan

Einfach erstmal zur Klarstellung, von wegen regenreichstes Gebiet Thailands.

Am 30.12.19 Wird Trad (Grosses Kho Chang) wie erwartet nicht angezeigt.


Bis  29.12. 19 hatte es im ganzen Jahr in Ranong 3.827,9 l/qm geregnet.
Somit auch in diesem Jahr wieder weit abgeschlagen hinter Trad mit 5.329 l/qm  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ranong macht fuer sich selbst Werbung mit "8*4". Ich habe es fuer mich auf 8*4*12" ergaenzt.



4 Monate schoenes Wetter und das von Mitte Dezember bis Mitte April

8 Monate Regenzeit, unterbrochen durch schoenwetterphasen

12 Monate Herzlichkeit.

----------


## Siamfan

Der wohl wichtigste Schrein in Ranong.




> The City Pillar Shrine Ranong
> 9.962331, 98.640562

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt gibt es noch ein neues Wahrzeichen:






Diese Krebse kommen wohl nur hier in der Region vor.

----------


## Siamfan

Früher gab es in der Innenstadt,  in der oberen Ruang Rat Rd.  (Straße am Markt vorbei),  viele alte Holzhäuser. 
"Einige"wurden liebevoll renoviert. 
Aber insgesamt verschwinden immer mehr. 

Leider sind überall Telefon- und Stromleitungen in der Sicht:


Werde die Tage mal versuchen,  bei Sonnenlicht,  mit der "Selfie-Stange meiner Frau,  bessere Bilder zu machen.

Das ist nicht die Jahreszahl umten in dem Balken,  das ist die Hausnummer  (173).

----------


## Siamfan

Wenn man über Ranong berichtet,  sollte man aber auch die Schattenseiten nicht auslassen.
Diese Bauruine  ist eine der Größten!

----------


## Siamfan

In Ranong wird auch das Gin Chäh (Vegetarier Festival)  gefeiert:

----------


## Siamfan

> ]
> Werde die Tage mal versuchen,  bei Sonnenlicht,  mit der "Selfie-Stange meiner Frau,  bessere Bilder zu machen.


Da ist nicht mehr viel. 

Da wurde nichts renoviert. 


Das ganze Flair dieser Straße geht verloren. 

Mit den Neubauten lockt man keine Touristen an. 


Stichworte :
Cultural heritage management
Denkmalschutz

----------


## Siamfan

Ressort,  mitten in der Stadt

Casa Theresa

----------


## Siamfan

Der nächste Neubau!? 

Auflagen könnten da viel erhalten und sogar verschönern!

----------


## Siamfan

Taxis gibt es in Ranong keine! 
Hauptransportmittel sind die Songthew (Aussprache etwa 'Song-teo')
Die roten haben Nummer und fahren feste Touren. 

Die blauen stellen ihre Route nach den Wünschen der Fahrgäste zusammen. Wenn das gewünschte Ziel nicht paßt,  läßt er einen stehen. 
Meist werden ganz schöne Umwege gefahren

Ansonsten gibt es noch Mopedtaxis. 
Bild und Erklärung später.

----------


## Siamfan

Rattana Rangsarn Throne Hall

----------


## wein4tler

Schöner Holzbau. Wie wird das Holz gepflegt?

----------


## Siamfan

> Schöner Holzbau. Wie wird das Holz gepflegt?


Soweit ich das verstanden habe,  braucht DAS Holz keine Pflege!? 
Kannst du Thai?  (Ich nicht mehr genug!) 

Da könnte dazu was drinstehen?!
(leider etwas verwischt)

----------


## Siamfan

Das Ruinengelände des alten Gouverneurspalastes

Mit kleinem Museum.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Da wurde nichts renoviert. 
Anhang 13798

Das ganze Flair dieser Straße geht verloren. 

Mit den Neubauten lockt man keine Touristen an. 


Stichworte :
Cultural heritage management
Denkmalschutz[/QUOTE]

Gut ist die Sitzsperre fuer Tauben, ueber den Verzierungen.
Die gab es frueher nicht.

Auf dem kleinen Sockel ueber der Mittelsaeule sind keine, dafuer hat es links und rechts an den Klapplaeden Kotspuren!



Hier nochmal aeltere Bilder  aus etwas anderer Sicht:

----------


## Siamfan

Da gibt es widersprüchliche Aussagen dazu. Ich habe da vor 15 Jahren mein Eheversprechen abgegeben und versuche immer wieder  etwas darüber zu erfahren. 
Unter den vielen Varianten sind zwei,  die herausragend oft wiederholt werden. 
Es ist ein sehr großes Geisterhaus oder es wird da etwas von Buddha aufbewahrt. 
Auch bei der Beziehung zu der Bauruine (siehe weiter oben),  gibt es verschiedene Geschichten! 
Einmal heißt es,  es sollte kein Gebäude höher sein,  wie der Shrine.
Heute habe ich dann noch gehört,  das (Hotel; in allen Varianten übereinstimmend)hätten Burmesen vom Cassino gebaut und denen wäre das Geld ausgegangen.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist gleich oben neben dem Holzpalast.

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt gibt es auch ein Aircon-Songthew



Preis,  Linie,  ... unbekannt. 
Ich vermute der fährt nur auf Bestellung.

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut fast wie ein Papamobil aus.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier sieht alles etwas anders aus!
Hier der Bus zum Flughafen:





Der steht in einer kleinen Seitenstrasse (unterhalb Asia-Hotel) neben Ranong-Photo.

Kostet zur Zeit 50TB/Person und faehrt etwa alle 30 Min (tagsueber) 

Damit kann man auch zum MAKRO, Lotus&Tesco, Grass Hill, Naam Dok Ngau, Wat Ngau, .... fahren, ist aber fuer die kurzen Entfernungen dann teuer.

https://www.google.com/maps/@9.95850...7i13312!8i6656

??? irgendwie ist gerade StreetView zerschossen!!!? Bin nicht sicher, die Koordinaten stimmen: 9.957187, 98.633092

----------


## Siamfan

Zu Ranong gehoeren natuerlich auch die beiden Insen (kleines) Koh Chang und Koh Payam.


Koh Chang, in der Hauptsaison legen die Longtails  am Ao Yai ohne Steg an. Im Hintergrund burmesische Inseln.


Ao Yai von oben

Hier hat es noch mehr Ruhe, kein TV und kein Moped verleih.

 
Koh Payam Ao Kho Kwai

Party, Moped, Video, ....

----------


## Siamfan

Bag Naam

Parkplatz vor der Schule









Longtail-Bootswerft


Kann man alles sehen beim Visa-Run

----------


## Siamfan

Kite-Festival vom 1-3 Februar2020

Hoffentlich hat es genug Wind!? 
 Grün ist es in der Trockenzeit sicher nicht. 

Es sei denn, man schafft es,  der Wasserfall Ngau hat Wasser,  das man nutzen könnte!?

----------


## Siamfan

T-Shirt (erste Auflage)


Da muss ich echt mal fragen, wo das abgeblieben ist!!!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ranong waere natuerlich nichts ohne seinen ersten Gouverneur, Cheng (Khaw Soo Cheng)




> Khaw Soo Cheang war ein Chinese aus Zhangzhou-fu, in der Provinz Fukien, der sein Glück im Ausland zu machen suchte. 1810 kam er zunächst in Penang an, aber nach sechs erfolglosen Jahren ging er nach Takua Pa. Dort konnte er mit verschiedenen Handelsaktivitäten gut verdienen, und 1844 wurde er zum Königlichen Kassierer der Lizenzgebühren für den Abbau von Zinn ernannt und erhielt den Titel Luang Ratanasethi. König Mongkut (Rama IV.) machte ihn 1854 zum Gouverneur von Ranong und verlieh ihm den Titel Phra. 
> 
> Zu jener Zeit war Ranong Teil der Provinz Chumphon, aber durch die erfolgreiche Arbeit seines Gouverneurs wurde Ranong 1864 zur eigenen Provinz ernannt. Der Gouverneur bekam damit den Titel Phraya.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranong...nz)#Geschichte


Er kam quasi mit nichts in Penang an, und hat das Gegenstueck einer amerikanischen Tellerwaescher- Kariere in TH erlebt.

Sein Denkmal steht gegenueber der TesabanVerwaltung und jeder (Thai) der vorbei faehrt hupt.


Sein Grab ist ausserhalb der Stadt Richtung Hafenanlage im Grenzfluss Graburi River.


In der Ruine des Palastes gibt es ein kleines Museums-Gebaeude, bei dem sich alles um Cheng dreht.

----------


## Siamfan

Fortsetzung "Cheng"










Sein Denkmal,  gegenüber dem Tesabaan-Gelände ist immer voll mit Blumen. 
Vorbeifahrende Fahrzeuge hupen den Halben Tag.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier nochmal Bilder von seiner Grabstätte:



Eine Nachbildung,  das Original steht in dem kleinen Museum. 








Die Rückseite von der Nachbildung.

----------


## Siamfan

> Kite-Festival vom 1-3 Februar2020
> 
> Hoffentlich hat es genug Wind!?


Ich dachte mal,  ich kenn mich mit dem Wetter hier aus. 
Hier hat es richtig kräftigen,  anhaltenden Wind. 
Die Kinder wollen auf das Kite-Festival. 
Meine Frau auch,  ihre Freundun macht Som Tam.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist echt unglaublich,  ich fliege hier bald weg. 

Hat China eine neue Wetter-Wind-Maschine im Angebot??

----------


## Siamfan

Nicht schlecht!

----------


## Siamfan

Vorgestern (s.o.) war die Batterie an der Cyper shot (50x) leer! :: 

Da hatte es voellig ueberraschend viel Wind (kam von Surathani ueber die Berge), aber es war sonst gut zum Fotografieren.

Gestern war absolut diesig!? 
Viel ist nicht dabei rausgekommen.


















Die Bilder mit dem Phone kann man voll vergessen.  :: 

Es war aber sehr viel los!

Auf den Bildern kann man ueberall viele (bis zu Hundert) kleine Drachen erkennen.

Auf dem grossen Gelaende war abgesperrt, da durfte keiner sein Fahrzeug abstellen.
Aber sonst ging alles wild durcheinander. 

Einmal sprang eine aeltere Dame aus einem SUV, der Sohn(?) hatte das Fahrzeug noch gar nicht richtig abgestellt und lies sofort ihren kleinen Drachen steigen. Durch den starken Wind, schwenkte der Drachen stark und schlug mehrmals mit viel Kraft in den Boden ein.
Unser Auto stand unter einem Baum.
Heute bekomme ich wichtigen Besuch, da kann ich nicht mehr raus fahren, es sei denn, der Besuch will sich das ansehen!?

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist einer der freundlichen Moped -Taxi-Fahrern. 

Neben dem Songthew (Baht-Bus) ist das eigentlich das Hauptpersonen-Transportmittel in Ranong.  

Erkennbar an den farbigen Westen (hier rosa)  und dem gelben Nummernschild. 

Oft fahren zwei kleine Thais mit einem Moped-Taxi. 
Große Ausländer und dann auch noch mit Gepäck,  sollten das nicht machen!!

Ein Urlauber mit Rucksack,  kann das "kleine" Gepäck an den Fahrer übergeben,  was der vor sich nimmt. Mit dem Rucksack hinten drauf,  sitzt der Urlauber dann auf dem Sozius. 

DAS ist irgendwie das höchste der Gefühle. 

Mit Kindern besser ein Moped mit Beiwagen nehmen, aber Kinder gut festhalten. 

Man kann natürlich auch einen kompletten Bahtbus mieten.  Der wird aber schon entspechend teurer. 

Man kann mit allen auch Rundfahrten aushandeln!

----------

